

Discover, Organize, and Share books with Bookhuddle (A social networking and book-reference site) - bookhuddle
http://www.bookhuddle.com

======
bigbee
I looked at it for 30 seconds, didn't figure out why I'd want to switch over
from shelfari and left.

I think you should make it much easier for people who arrive at your website
understand why they should stay.

~~~
bookhuddle
Thanks for the feedback. In your opinion, what would convince you to want to
switch over to Bookhuddle or any other service?

------
jackchristopher
1\. Explain your product in one 7/8 words sentence or less. Cut that blue text
and paragraph below it.

2\. Give people an reason to upload photos. At your competitors site, I
clicked on the pretty bookworm's pic.

3\. Sort the pictures with a female bias (I'm guessing they're the target),
rather than by "new members". You'll get more women _and_ men.

4\. Sort books by popularity of discussion rather than "newness". Draw people
into the discussion.

5\. The design doesn't feel friendly. Again, assuming women are your
demographic make the site "warmer".

Goodreads is one competitor, how will you distinguish yourself?

Finding this problem was easy, implementing the solution the right way is much
harder. Right on, with the FB integration.

------
maxklein
I'm a potential for your site, but your site does not seem like it gives me
immediate value. I have simple needs:

1\. I want an easy way to add books I liked 2\. I want recommendations on new
books based on those 3\. I want to be able to recommend books to my sister
(and only my sister), and I want her to be able to recommend books to me

It's not clear if your site does this, and it looks too complicated anyways,
so I decided not to sign-up. I'm looking for absolute simplicity that does
just what I want, and all other features are hidden away.

~~~
bookhuddle
Thanks for your feedback. On Bookhuddle, you can easily add books that you
like to your list, simply search for the book and click "add to list" and
select the list you wish to add it to. You can also tag the book and tagging
with one of the predefined tags automatically adds the book to the related
book list.

You can also recommend books to anyone within or outside Bookhuddle, simply
click on the "Recommend to friends" link on the book detail page or any search
result page.

The Activity Feed is also a great way to discover books through your friends.
When they interact with a book (write a review, participate in discussion, add
to a list, etc), you find out.

~~~
maxklein
You don't get it, do you? I can do these things by using email and notepad.
But it's not convenient. It's the same with your site. It does not fit my
intended usage, but does this as a side effect, and so your site is not
convenient either.

And please stop talking like a PR or salesletter and start talking like a
person.

------
lapsed-cannibal
I like to keep track of the books I've read, but up til now I've just been
using flat files stored hither and yon in various dark and unfindable corners
of my hard drive. The system on bookhuddle is much, _much_ nicer, themed lists
integrated with the tagging system. I'm in the process of building up my
lists. Tagging infrastructure makes this really easy, and in going through the
process I've already come across (and tagged) several books that seem right up
my alley. The ability to subscribe to other people's lists is key. Very cool
app.

------
bookhuddle
We thank everyone for the honest feedback, that is exactly what we are looking
for. We understand that everyone has an opinion, a point of view, and a set of
expectations and we appreciate you sharing yours with us.

Any company faces lots of challenges and constraints while pursuing its
vision. Prioritizing and executing on the things that will get the company
there are the hard part. We understand and accept that and are excited to try
to create a great service to help readers discover, organize, and share book
information.

~~~
maxklein
Where do people learn to speak this way? Why can't you just be Bob and say
things in english without using words like 'challenges', 'constraints',
'excited' and other such fluffy words?

Just tell me what I want to know and stop trying to market me a free product.

------
bookhuddle
Hi,

Bookhuddle is a social network and book reference site created to help people
discover, organize, and share book information. With Bookhuddle, members can:

* discover new books quickly and easily (new releases, top seller, most recommended, most listed, recommendations from friends, updates through activity feed, and more)

* organize and manage their reading lists and personal library

* share opinions through reviews, ratings, discussion, run or join a book club.

If you are a reader, Bookhuddle is for you.

------
rplevy
A while ago I tried out various facebook applications to list books, but none
of them make it possible to organize reading lists and subsets of your
collection, and so on. If you plan on making a bookhuddle Facebook app, I
think that would be really useful to a lot of people.

Also, you may have added this already but RSS feeds for users' lists or for
all activity from a user, would be a great addition to this site.

~~~
bookhuddle
That's in the plan. In the meantime, on Bookhuddle you can organize your books
in lists such as read, reading, to read, favorite, and own, or create any
number of lists to help you organize your books.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
vaksel
make a way for users to avoid seeing books that they already read. For me at
least Amazon recommendation is pretty useless now, since for Science Fiction I
already read all of the books that they recommend.

Go deeper into the categories. Amazon for example stops at Space Opera. But
that's still a very large genre. Let users tell you what kind of features the
specific space opera has. i.e. Alternate Reality? Space Battles? Technical
Technology descriptions? You know REALLY research the book genres so that you
can improve your recommendation system. Someone who likes light sci-fi will
probably HATE technical sci-fi that spends 4 pages describing how a certain
thing works.

Spend a few books to have nicer images made. I mean those 3 images really make
the site look cheap.

------
missenlinx
Too much text on the home page.. most users will read only a few words if they
don't know what the site is they'll leave.

p.s this niche has been done a few times I suggest letting users know right
away why yours is better.

------
mbarth
This could be really useful in addition to the amazon reviews when book
shopping. Looks clean, easy to use, and extremely responsive. Setting up an
account to give it a test drive.

------
mikkom
Looks very much like a plain amazon affiliate page for me.

------
j2d2
goodreads.com is doing something similar. it's worth checking them out.

------
bjclark
Spam?

------
LPTS
Maybe you will not want my feedback.

I don't like the design on the front page. You need to redesign the front page
by starting completely from scratch and thinking minimal. This site looks like
it was a barge where you just kept piling on whatever would fit wherever until
you had a full page to launch. Don't show 5 new member photos on the front
page when members don't add photos. I really don't like the hyperlink blue
color that is on text that isn't hyperlinked.

Look. I'm sorry. It looks like you worked hard on it. And I love reading. But,
it's 2008. We're almost a decade into the 21st century. I want to be able to
take a batch of picture of my books bar codes and upload them and have it
generate the list of my books automatically. Then, I want to be able to rate
my books, easily, like on netflix, and get new recommendations based on that,
and a list of local friends that might have the same taste in books. I want to
say what books I would loan out, and be able to trade and loan books locally
with other people who like similar books. I want it to suggest people and
reading for book clubs automatically and well. Like "There are 20 people in
your area we think would like reading The Cat in the Hat. Would you be
interested in joining with some of them to read this as a book club?" You just
don't have anything that seems compelling to me.

This just seems like something out of the 20st century. It's the 21st century.
Go eat some psychedelic mushrooms and lie back and absorb that we're a decade
into the 21st century. Vision, people. Is this really the best you can bring
to the 21st century? All human history happened so you could create the 20
things on that front page that distract each other for my divided attention?
Where is the vision?

~~~
brianlash
"I want to be able to take a batch of picture of my books bar codes and upload
them and have it generate the list of my books automatically. Then, I want to
be able to rate my books, easily, like on netflix, and get new recommendations
based on that, and a list of local friends that might have the same taste in
books. I want..."

Fair suggestions, but who's to say that's what these guys are trying to be?
From what I gather they're a meeting place for those who like to read. I was
able to quickly gather that from their homepage.

To be fair, it sounds like you're taking up a different discussion (Founders'
Vision and the Web 2.0 Phenomenon) with these guys caught in your crosshairs.
The fact is, we don't know what they're trying to become. Maybe they'll evolve
into those features you mentioned... it's believable. But they're nascent, and
it's their job today to release quick and iterate fast as per user
suggestions.

They've done that (that's why they're here on HN). Why nitpick the details of
their "vision" so early on?

~~~
LPTS
Because they asked for feedback, and that's the big problem I see. It's not
that I'm nitpicking at the details of their vision, it's that I think they
don't have any vision.

If you want to build a 21st century place for people to meet around reading,
those are the kind of features I think you need. If you ask me what I think of
your website, I'm going to tell you. I like to think big picture and design,
so I'm going to focus on that. In this case I noticed nothing compelling from
a big picture perspective, so I focused on that.

Besides, on the post I came from, the person who owns the website said
"Bookhuddle is a social network and book reference site created to help people
discover, organize, and share book information." So it's quite relevant to say
how a social network and reference site created to help people... should
actually look like in the 21st century.

